# 7 or 8 inch Shear Set?



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Ideally you should hold them in your hand before you buy to see what is more comfortable. I think my shears are 7''.


----------



## luv2bnc (Jun 7, 2010)

What are you using them to trim? Just hocks and feet? Or feathers also?


----------



## Cornbread (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi All | I decided on 8 inch Kenchii Spiders, the guy at New Edge Sharpening had the super set on sale for about $55 off and recommended adding a Show Gear 5.5 inch curved shear for trimming foot pads, feet, etc. so you don't dull the tips of your good shears so quickly. I think the Five Stars have a serrated edge which you can have put on (or removed later) the Spiders if you wish, I elected not to have the serrated edge. I probably have more shear than I need being a newbie but the sale was a nice chance to go ahead and get a level II shear vs. the scorpions which I'm sure would have been fine. The Spiders are offset which I personally like. The thinner is a 44 vs. the Scorpion's 46 tooth - I'm got a little hung up on wanting a 46 since I saw so many recommendations, but it's not a huge deal to have a 44 as far as I know. There are so many good options especially if you start considering just getting the straight, thinner and show gear 5.5 curved vs. a full set of the pricey ones. But oh well, I finally made a decision and got on with it ha!


----------

